# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Bussipassilla Tromssaan, Nordkappiin tai Vadsöhon?

## lark

Kelpaako Matkahuollon bussipassi perille saakka reiteillä Rovaniemi -> Nordkapp, Tromssa, Vadsö, onko kukaan matkustanut passilla kyseisiä reittejä. Olin suunnittelemassa huomiseksi Tromssaan työmatkaa. Varmistelin Eskelisen Lapin linjoilta, että bussipassi varmasti kelpaa kyseisillä reiteillä. Ei kuulemma kelpaa, kuin rajalle saakka, minkä jälkeen pitää ostaa MH:n taksojen mukainen lippu loppumatkalle. MH kuitenkin myy suoraa yhdensuuntaista lippua kyseisiin Norjan kohteisiin, myös sieltä takaisin, joten eikö tässä tapauksessa bussipassin tulisi kyseisillä reiteillä perille ja takaisin kelvata?

----------


## tkp

> Kelpaako Matkahuollon bussipassi perille saakka reiteillä Rovaniemi -> Nordkapp, Tromssa, Vadsö, onko kukaan matkustanut passilla kyseisiä reittejä. Olin suunnittelemassa huomiseksi Tromssaan työmatkaa. Varmistelin Eskelisen Lapin linjoilta, että bussipassi varmasti kelpaa kyseisillä reiteillä. Ei kuulemma kelpaa, kuin rajalle saakka, minkä jälkeen pitää ostaa MH:n taksojen mukainen lippu loppumatkalle. MH kuitenkin myy suoraa yhdensuuntaista lippua kyseisiin Norjan kohteisiin, myös sieltä takaisin, joten eikö tässä tapauksessa bussipassin tulisi kyseisillä reiteillä perille ja takaisin kelvata?


Matkahuollon sivulla kerrotaan "Bussipassilla voi matkustaa joko seitsemän tai 14 päivän ajan rajattomasti koko maassa ". Minä ainakin käsitän tuon niin että se kelpaa vain Suomessa. Syytä moiseen kannattaa varmaan kysyä suoraan Matkahuollosta.

----------


## lark

Kyllä sillä ainakin muut käyttäjät ovat aikaisemmin matkustaneet Norjan kohteisiin saakka. Kyseisiin busseihin Matkahuollon sivujen kautta myytävä lipputuotehan on nimenomaan Matkahuollon lippu, eikä esimerkiksi Matkahuollon ja Norjassa operoivan bussifirman yhteisläystäke.

----------


## Piirka

> Kyllä sillä ainakin muut käyttäjät ovat aikaisemmin matkustaneet Norjan kohteisiin saakka. Kyseisiin busseihin Matkahuollon sivujen kautta myytävä lipputuotehan on nimenomaan Matkahuollon lippu, eikä esimerkiksi Matkahuollon ja Norjassa operoivan bussifirman yhteisläystäke.


Kaipa Kilpisjärveltä Tromssaan kulkeva kesävuoro on Eskelisen markkinaehtoinen linja? Olettaisin, että Eskelisen valinta on olla hyväksymättä bussipassia Norjan puolella, vaikka MH myy kertalippuja Tromssaan saakka. Tromssan läänin joukkoliikenteen järjestäjä ei tunnista koko linjaa. Eskelisen linja kulkee yhdentoista Tromssan läänin matkavyöhykkeellä, ja jos ajatusleikkinä läänin bussilipun voisi siinä vuorossa ostaa, maksaisi se 205 kruunua suuntaansa. Menopaluulippu maksaisi hieman alle 50 euroa, mikä on 10 euroa halvempi kuin MH:n mukainen listahinta.

Rajalta kulje mikään linja Yykeänperään (lukuunottamatta nyt kesälomaa viettävää koulukyytiä). Ensimmäinen koulukyytipysäkki rajan tuolla puolen näyttäisi olevan Perskogenin pysäkki. Rajalta sinne on kuutisen kilometriä ja edelleen Yykeänperään on kolmisenkymmentä kilsaa. Yykeänperästä pääsee Tromssaan kerran päivässä, paitsi ei lauantaisin.

Eskeliseen liittyen. Yhtiö on kaikessa hiljaisuudessa lopettanut jatkoyhteyden Enontekiön Hetasta Koutokeinon kautta Alattioon. Kiinnitin huomiota asiaan, kun pari jäbää kyselivät kuljettajalta miten pääsisivät Norjan puolelle. Hän ehdotteli taksia. Arvelen, että heidän matkakassansa ei antanut myöten parinsadan euron tripille ja liftasivat perille.

----------


## J_J

Mulla on oletus, että Eskelisenkin Norjan vuoroissa kuljetetaan vain Suomesta Norjaan tai Norjasta Suomeen matkustavia matkustajia? Eli Norjan sisäiset matkat eivät olisi mahdollisia (tai ainakaan Norjalaisen viranomaisen mielestä hyväksyttyjä)? Näin toimivat takavuosien kansainväliset pikavuorot, joita moni suurempi suomalaisfirma ajoi 80- ja 90-luvuilla Ruotsiin, useisiin Keski-Euroopan kaupunkeihin sekä Viroon, esimerkkeinä Falun, München, Praha, Hampuri, Wien, Kööpenhamina ja Tartto. Tarttoon saattoi vuoroliikenne jatkua vielä 2000-luvun puolelle.

----------

